
Chloroquine and Hydroxychloroquine in Covid-19 - bratao
https://www.bmj.com/content/369/bmj.m1432
======
giardini
This is an editorial (i.e. the authors' opinions) rather than a study with
patients. It provides yet more opinions similar to those we've already heard.

Nothing new here.

